# Locking a raft to the trailer?



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

I've seen a couple boats locked down like Fort Knox at the local groceries through out the years. Looked like a few of the skinny wire dog runs looped around the frame and trailer with locks.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

paor said:


> Anyone have great ideas on locking your boat to the trailer. We will be checking out a small town after a trip this summer. I plan on putting as much as I can in the pickup (with a canopy) or inside our rental. However, with hearing all the stories of people getting gear stolen (boating, biking, fishing...it’s a bit crazy), I’m sort of nervous about leaving the raft and frame for the day while we are out doing things.
> 
> I plan on using some long cables and some beefy locks, but I didn’t know if any of you had some tips that would help keep my stuff; my stuff. I’m not sure if I will have space to roll the raft...I’ve never rolled it, but it is a RMR 14’ and I know those don’t roll too tight.
> 
> Cheers!


Unfortunately, we will be doing the same in mid May on our way to John Day....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

6 foot cable around the tube and frame, thru the bailing holes in the floor and locked to the trailer. What I can't figure out how to do is lock the oars...


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

MNichols said:


> 6 foot cable around the tube and frame, thru the bailing holes in the floor and locked to the trailer. What I can't figure out how to do is lock the oars...


That’s basically what I was thinking. I’m hoping we can take the oars inside our rental. If I take off the blades, they should fit in the truck bed. I have seen thin/flat bike locks at some shops. That could possibly work for the oars. I doubt you can get them super tight, but that might at least make someone pass on trying to swipe them.









LITELOK® GOLD ORIGINAL


Litelok Gold is the world’s lightest, flexible Sold Secure Gold bike lock. It can withstand sustained attack from common theft tools to the highest level, including attacks using bolt cutters, crowbars and hacksaws. Rated Sold Secure Gold.




loctote.com


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

2tomcat2 said:


> Unfortunately, we will be doing the same in mid May on our way to John Day....


I live in Bend if you want to store some gear. I don’t have extra inside space for a trailer though.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Don’t believe you are safe with cable locks. It only takes a few seconds to cut through a cable or lock. If someone has the intent to steal they will likely get it. I trave a lot with expensive mtn bikes, I have 3 different locks I use but am always nervous at hotels as it takes no time to cut them. I do always try to find a lighted area with security cameras to park boats or bikes near. Good luck.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

paor said:


> I live in Bend if you want to store some gear. I don’t have extra inside space for a trailer though.


That is so generous! We are coming from Pullman, WA (picking up an 80 year young friend), so won't be traveling that far south....thanks again for the offer, you have paid it forward


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I know it’s a stretch, but I think a good raft cover helps. At least it makes me feel better. I’ve had good luck on long road trips and leaving the rig in a motel parking lots overnight. Outta sight, outta mind? I’ve got an ”Over it” cover. It has lots of solid eyelets, and stays on going down the highway.

Beyond that; break down, roll up, and store in a truck canopy or other closed space.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

Talk to your insurance company, you would be amazed at the cheap cost to insure your trailer, raft and gear. I was worried about the same and decided to talk to my insurance company and the worry is over now.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Johnzstz said:


> Talk to your insurance company, you would be amazed at the cheap cost to insure your trailer, raft and gear. I was worried about the same and decided to talk to my insurance company and the worry is over now.


I use American Family insurance and have for years, if my trailer is attached to one of my covered vehicles, it and the contents are insured to the limits of my auto insurance. That being said, I have both collision and Comprehensive insurance on almost everything. If it's uncoupled and at my home, it's covered under my homeowners. Check with your agent, or if you have geico / progressive etc call their customer serviceless number and hang on hold for a hour or so waiting for the "Next Available Representative", that may or may not have the correct answer to your question LOL


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Pull the oar blades and store them separately. Bore the shaft's takedown hole all the way through and use a long-hasped lock on each shaft. Use boron hasped padlocks, keyed alike, connecting to a boron alloy chain. Cheap trailer hitch locks are mostly worthless.
If your trailer has a dedicated parking spot, borrow a bobcat and dig a hole under it. Secure a very good chain to an big old truck or tractor wheel. Toss a few bags of concrete on the wheel and bury the thing 5 or 6 feet beneath the surface. Leave enough chain atop so you can yank it through the floor of your trailer bed. Secure it to a heavy, hardened, shielded construction of your own choosing.
Talk to your locksmith for design of individual pieces.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can't stop a committed thief, but there are many ways you CAN ruin his day for trying.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

villagelightsmith said:


> Bore the shaft's takedown hole all the way through and use a long-hasped lock on each shaft.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You can't stop a committed thief, but there are many ways you CAN ruin his day for trying.


Agreed, if someone REALLY wants your gear, you've lost it, and while I think I know what you're talking about, what is a takedown hole ? The hole that the blade locks into ?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Insurance seems like the best idea!!! Wish people didn't steal our favorite things. Someone steals my snow shovel every frickn year and it just sends me in a rage. I can't imagine losing my trailer and raft all loaded before a trip. Could sleep on it with a pistol?


----------



## gbheron (May 2, 2021)

You might try calling the local raft companies to see if they'll let you park the trailer in their boat yard.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Insurance doesn't save your trip though.

Locking the frame and rubber to the trailer goes a long way. Also, if you use a lockbox for keys, thread the lockbox hasp through your trailer chain and through your... whatever the holes in your hitch the chains go through are called. That will keep someone from unhitching your trailer and driving away with the whole operation.

No lock setup is going to stop somebody with time and a battery-powered sawzall and a bolt cutters, but you can slow things down and make it noisy. And usually that's enough to deter people and push them to look for another target.


----------



## Daltonn (9 mo ago)

I have had a trailer stolen in the past. This Master 389DAT trailer lock makes that just about impossible for the average thief. This lock encompasses the tong of the trailer ball socket so it is impossible to hook onto it. Traditional locks are made to secure the tong to the ball by preventing the capture mechanism from being opened. This is a far more robust and effective lock. It is a bit more trouble to get it in place, and I hate to think about losing the key, but it is a very effective lock.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sure, I'll weigh in on this resurrected thread....

Norcalcoastie brought this up and I'll reiterate.

Another thing to do after you lock your boat as you please is to put a non-descript tarp over it so all that shiny expensive-looking stuff is hidden from plain view. Also park off the street if possible. I live on a corner and have always kept the boat trailered and tarped. I quickly noticed that whenever I had the boat uncovered it always caught (and held) the eye of the male drivers rounding the corner. When it was under the big gray tarp, no one noticed.

Pro tip - old soup cans on the oar locks keeps them from punching through the tarp.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Could sleep on it with a pistol?


You’re probably joking but that’s my solution to this problem.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Sure, I'll weigh in on this resurrected thread....
> 
> Norcalcoastie brought this up and I'll reiterate.
> 
> ...


Soup cans... I love it!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

cupido76 said:


> Soup cans... I love it!


Yeah, that's if you're on a budget. I've got the special NRS titanium oar lock covers that I spent a pretty penny on. Of course, I've specially treated them to look like rusty old soup cans so they don't get stolen. I'll give them to you for half price - only $35 each!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

You can cut a slit in an old tennis ball and maybe have more cushion than an Andy Warhol Special oarlock cover. You'll need four of 'em. They don't rust.


----------

